# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 04.06.2018 - 11.06.2018

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *10*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *0* Получено карантинов: *12*, суммарный объем: *47* мб Обработано файлов: *28*, суммарный объем: *64* мб Уникальных файлов: *28*, суммарный объем: *64* мб Признаны безопасными: *0* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *9*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219232 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219156 - найдено зловредов: *3* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219180 - найдено зловредов: *1* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219218 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:windowscpu.exe - *1* c:windowscuda.exe - *1* c:windowskmsemkmservice.exe - *1* c:windowscore.exe - *1* c:windowsproxy.exe - *1* c:usersбогданappdataroamingsteamreversedsteam.exe - *1* c:usersбогданappdataroamingmicrosoftwindowsstart menuprogramsstartupdirectxwebpack.exe - *1* c:usersбогданappdatalocalmicrosoftstart menuвoйти в интeрнeт.exe - *1* c:windowssystem32ihctrl32.dll - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.jtz - *1* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *1* not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.lrc - *1* not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.wyw - *1* not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HackKMS.c - *1* not-a-virus:RiskTool.Python.Miner.b - *1* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.RuKoma.cp - *1* not-a-virus:Downloader.Win32.LMN.apm - *1* not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.ibeb - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

